
Five solo founders you should follow for daily inspiration and motivation - Nazca8080
https://medium.com/@hoffelinckjm/five-solo-founders-you-should-follow-for-daily-inspiration-and-motivation-20d7857c6991
======
marianicolae
If you want to listen to this article in audio, here's a link:
[https://www.listle.io/#/article/2919780983](https://www.listle.io/#/article/2919780983)

